# 2012 RS shifting help



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I have a lot of trouble when moving from the small to big ring (or big to small ring) on the front. Does the left hand shifter operate differently than the rear? the rear is very smooth and always works properly. When I am able to move the front it takes forever to get it back. Is there a simple adjustment or something I should look at?


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Check cable tension...or take it to a shop.


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

Your description left a little to be desired as far as diagnosing the issue, but a couple of thoughts. 

1. If the lever is very hard to push, check the routing of the cable. It may be pinched, rubbing, etc. somewhere on the frame, probably near the BB. 
2. If it is easy to move, but hard to get it to shift correctly you may need to adjust (have a shop adjust) the derailleur limit settings or cable tension as Dale mentioned. 
3. The mixture of SRAM front shifting and a low end FSA crankset is about as bad as it gets as far as front shifting is concerned (and I say that as a loyal SRAM user.) You should still be able to get it set up to function near flawlessly, but it may never have the crispness of an all SRAM setup or the smoothness of Shimano/Campy.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. 
My mechanic's bike stand arrived which is a big help for repeating the issue. On the stand it shifts fine (bike is new and maybe I dont know how to use it).
The problem is the front derailer is not adjusted far enough away from the bike so it rubs on the chain. How would I adjust this? I checked SRAMs website and didnt find this info despite watching 10+ videos!


----------



## champamoore (Jul 30, 2012)

Sheldon Brown has some useful advice under derailleur adjustment.

If you aren't confident, your LBS should be happy to service what they sold, tho.

+1 on the weakness of FSA in the picture, btw.


----------

